# IJoy Tornado Subohm Tank



## Nailedit77 (4/10/16)

The IJoy Tornado Subohm Tank is one of the newest products coming from IJoy! The Tornado tank line has become extremely popular lately, and this line includes the IJoy Tornado RDTA and the Tornado Nano Tank.

The new IJoy Tornado Subohm Tank includes replaceable coil heads, alongside an RTA section so you can build your own coils if you prefer! In addition, this tank has an e-liquid capacity of 4ml, and features a top fill design!


----------

